# My newest addition



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Finally finished my latest custom rifle-

Built this myself from a Savage action

30" Shilen Match Select barrel chambered in .223 Wyld

Boyds Thumbhole Laminate varmint stock, sanded and clearcoated by me

Rifle Basix SAVII trigger set at 8oz

Vortex Viper 6.5x20x56 scope with mildot, Ferrel 20MOA base with Burris Signature ZEE rings and mounts


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

in the case with another I built-


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Second rifle is also built on a Savage action.

28" Shilen Match Select barrel chambered in .308 10 twist

SSS LVT laminate stock sanded and clearcoated by me

Vortex Viper 6.5x20x44 scope on Ferrel 20 MOA base with burris rings and mounts

The .308 is a regular visitor to groups under .350", and has shot a couple of 1/2 moa groups @600

I fully expect the .223 to be at least as accurate if not little better due to higher BC bullets


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

wow, I was really surprised by the extremely bright cedar looking color and then the darker grey black wood laminate mix. what woods' are those by the way?

those are both gorgeous weapons. where did you come about the knowledge and experience to put your own stuff together like this? 

and any particular reason why your using savage actions?


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

:drooling:Excellent job!Looks like you've built two tack driving,quality works of art.
What kind of loads do you use in the 308?


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

tc15 said:


> :drooling:Excellent job!Looks like you've built two tack driving,quality works of art.
> What kind of loads do you use in the 308?


never met a .308 yet that did not LOVE Varget and SMK's, and that is exclusively what I load for this one


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Gunners_Mate said:


> wow, I was really surprised by the extremely bright cedar looking color and then the darker grey black wood laminate mix. what woods' are those by the way?
> 
> those are both gorgeous weapons. where did you come about the knowledge and experience to put your own stuff together like this?
> 
> and any particular reason why your using savage actions?


I really have not a clue what wood it is, although it looks and smells like birch. Not much knowedge involved with building these. Savages headspace off the barrel nut, so if you have a set of gages and a barrel wrench you are in business. Bedding and installing pillars is not high tech either. I will admit I was terrified to pull the trigger on the first one I built though!

I selected Savage due to the fact that they will outshoot any factory gun, and a lot of customs right out of the box new. Do a few mods to a Savage and it becomes somewaht legendary.


----------

